# Weed wiper...



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone use one? What kind, pros...cons

Got a problem in a field....might give one a try, small field..15 acres


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I used a 20 footer made of grey pvc until it broke of old age(brittle). Works well for many weeds but is the Cat's meow for Johnson Grass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Made one up last year,10 footer.Does real good job on Johnson grass.Mount it on my FEL and drive.Got the kit from Green leaf if I remember correctly.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We used to use them in soybeans when RU first came out.Mid 70's??Mostly for volunteer corn.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got a rope wick applicator that I made from a 4" PVC pipe. Bought the rope and the fittings from a farm supply and put it all together. Works well for occasional use. I use it to try to knock down the johnson grass.

Some of the commercial wipers use a smaller pipe encased in a foam rubber sleeve and use a small tank/pump to replenish the RoundUp / herbicide solution. I seem to recall a discussion thread on this forum about it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> I've got a rope wick applicator that I made from a 4" PVC pipe. Bought the rope and the fittings from a farm supply and put it all together. Works well for occasional use. I use it to try to knock down the johnson grass.
> 
> Some of the commercial wipers use a smaller pipe encased in a foam rubber sleeve and use a small tank/pump to replenish the RoundUp / herbicide solution. I seem to recall a discussion thread on this forum about it.


Thanks guys, I'll search and see what I come up with, have a field that has been progressively getting worse with nut sedge, not much controls it well, cadre does a good job, so they say, may give that a try with a wiper... Nut grass grows rapidly the first week and stands a good bit taller than Bermuda grass. If I were to broadcast, I would lose the rest of the cuttings on this field for the year....should have used it to spray fields in the spring, Pastora has hardly any effect on nut grass, like most anything else...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe if you wiped with 50% gly and 50 water that you could get that sedge.....put alot of surfactant in also because of that waxy glossy surface makes it difficult to hold the herb.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Look at Grass Works. I know a guy here in the county who has one. The applicator/drum/foam pipe turns opposite the direction your traveling. It will wipe the underside of the leaves.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Look at Grass Works. I know a guy here in the county who has one. The applicator/drum/foam pipe turns opposite the direction your traveling. It will wipe the underside of the leaves.


Thanks ill check that out...

Vol, I ain't never had much luck with gly on nutgrass, turns it yeller but sure don't kill it worth a crap, might mix it in though, cadre is used in peanuts around here and is suppose to be good for nutgrass, thought about diesel fuel, lol.....damn nutgrass, never had it before, now it's everywhere...


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

We need to make one to. Johnson grass is taking over our fields.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Thanks ill check that out...
> 
> damn nutgrass, never had it before, now it's everywhere...


That's strange.....that's the way it is here. It has gotten to be a real nuisance.

Regards, Mike


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, I am going to use the UK extension office wipe. Talked to them today. He said cut the hay give it about 3 weeks to take off and pull it thru the fields.
Heck that beats buying one in my book. It's going to be a month or so but I'll post my results. Hope it tears it up.


----------

